
Y Combinator to Start Doling Out $60M Next Year to Study Universal Basic Income - rhapsodic
https://gizmodo.com/y-combinator-plans-to-start-dolling-out-60-million-nex-1828630617
======
mtmail
This page has the plan [https://basicincome.ycr.org/our-
plan/](https://basicincome.ycr.org/our-plan/) and FAQ
[https://basicincome.ycr.org/faqs/](https://basicincome.ycr.org/faqs/) The PDF
is linked in the Wired article and the URL on the second page in the PDF.

There's also a podcast from January 2018
[https://basicincomepodcast.com/podcast/y-combinators-
basic-i...](https://basicincomepodcast.com/podcast/y-combinators-basic-income-
study-featuring-elizabeth-rhodes/)

------
grizzles
Is there a publication explaining how they plan to go about the study? The
money should be delivered by helicopter.

